# thin bone frame to bulk muscle frame?



## andreaslad (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, i am new to UK muscle and i am here for some advice and look forward to finding relative information on the site to help my own diet.

As i know a lot of threads are here advising individuals how to gain weight while maintaining the correct diet i am wondering if there is anyone out there that is at my frame who could possible help me.

I am 5 foot 6, i weight 10 stone 2 pounds,i am thin boned, i use to weight 7 stone but i put the weight on with both muscle and fat.

However, i would like to bulk up to 15-18 stone which i know is a bit much for my body to take. I would like to eventuality maybe go in for competitions and possibly take up various other sports as well as becoming involved in the security industry.

What is the likely hood of me becoming 15 stone with the bone structure i have? and can anyone be able to give me a diet sheet i can follow everyday while i am at the gym and what is should be doing at the gym if possible, I would really appreciate it if anyone could help me as it would be a great confidence boast for me.

thanks look forward to replys


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

hello mate welcome to the site

it is entirely possible to get yourself to a decent weight, 15 stone at 5 ft 6 though is pretty big, so you need to break the goals down into more manageable chunks.

what is your current diet and training schedule?

good luck buddy


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

I think people are going to ask for pictures and say anything is possible. and also they will remind you that it doesn't come quickly


----------



## andreaslad (Sep 24, 2008)

thank you for the reply and kind words.

yah true, i know it wont come quickly, i was more immature when i was younger thinking it would be easy to get up there in a year but i got a straight head and ready for the hard work.

Firstly, what type of picture do you need, one of the body or do you want one with just face and body with the clothes could either help determine your outcome?.

My current diet is pasta with numerous of sauces, mash up which can be anything involved with potatoes, corn beef, cheese and then with probably whole milk which i know not good then possibly i would have a weight gain supplement which i put put marshmallows in with ice cream because i don't like the taste on its own.

My misses is on slimming world so i have to eat her stuff as well which is like mostly vegetables, pasta, potatoes, beans that sort of thing.

am not that geared up on it all really but when i am working out i normally put eggs in my mash up with corn beef, beans, cheese with a weight gain supplement and maybe a snack in-between.

I am looking for some food that would go with the budget so that i can maintain a diet while going to the gym.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

photos are not a necessity but a full length unclothed (but wearing underwear!!!) photo may help give you a realistic idea of where you are right now, however only post if you want honest answers and dont feel pressured to post a photo.

as for your diet can you lay it out like this

0800 meal 1 pasta

1000 meal 2 protein shake

etc etc

it is easier to read through, also include macronutrient breakdowns if you know them (proteins/carbs/fats), although I appreciate not everyone does, I don't.

as for budget foods, oats are cheap..... tinned tuna is cheap.......

hard work and consistency are free!!!


----------



## andreaslad (Sep 24, 2008)

Ill sort a picture out for you, i need the honesty. bascaily, i am thin boned, like what most girls are some men are two. I dont have big bulky bones that men have, some people say to me i wont get to a big size because my bone structure may not handle it.

I have porage and bananas in the morning, pasta with tuna at night with possibly with potatos, in the day i could have either, possible drink the weight gain inbetween those sessions of eating. am not sure when to do the trainin. for example..

8am get up,

8:30 breakfast

12:00 dinner

14.00 snack ( dont know what)

15 or 16.00 weight gain drink

18.00 ( tea)

19.00 weight gain drink

20.00 snack

i could go to the gym anytime from 7am to 9pm weekdays. I have no idea what bells to start on, i can pick up 24kg bells up and down which is easy but i dont know if to strain. my back hurts later on next day as well as i dont have a belt to support me.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Also how old are you and how long have you been training for?


----------



## andreaslad (Sep 24, 2008)

i am 25, 26 in october, sorry to mention lads. I have been training on and off for a few month. i dont keep to it as i dont know what i am doing so i want a structure to it all that i can keep up to and let everyone know my progress.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

andreaslad said:


> Ill sort a picture out for you, i need the honesty. bascaily, i am thin boned, like what most girls are some men are two. I dont have big bulky bones that men have, some people say to me i wont get to a big size because my bone structure may not handle it.
> 
> i am thin boned as well, my wrists are only 6.5 inches around.. so you can do it and people saying you won't be able to carry that weight may be right in that it may look a bit unusual but thats the name of the game in bodybuilding, not to look like everyone else
> 
> ...


you do not need a weights belt to train infact you very rarely need one at all...... and have a look around this site and maybe www.bodybuilding.com for a decent starter program to get you going, also it doesnt really matter what weights your are doing it is the intensity that counts


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

PompyMan said:


> tinned tuna is cheap.......


Not in tescos, their own brand (but not the budget stuff) in the last few months went from about 60p a tin up to over £1

Rip off I tell you.


----------



## andreaslad (Sep 24, 2008)

what is it you do and what was your starting weight and whats your height if you dont mind me asking? it be good to attucally speak to someone like yourself who is doing it.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Go search for starting strength, there is a MASSIVE thread dedicated to it on bodybuilding.com and it is really good for someone just starting out.

Don't buy a belt though, invest your money in a block of chalk instead (and pleeeeeeeeeease don't get weight lifting gloves - real men have calluses  )


----------



## andreaslad (Sep 24, 2008)

£1 a tin! there own brand, 29p there own brand at tescos but its cut up.


----------



## andreaslad (Sep 24, 2008)

yah ad love some calluses! lol ill go look now and see whats what. thank you so far, ill keep uptodate, is there anything that you do yourself in your food routaine and food you have


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

andreaslad said:


> £1 a tin! there own brand, 29p there own brand at tescos but its cut up.


I can't stand cheap tuna though, flakes are nasty, steak all the way!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

andreaslad said:


> what is it you do and what was your starting weight and whats your height if you dont mind me asking? it be good to attucally speak to someone like yourself who is doing it.


weight now just about 94kg height 5'10" ....starting weight well i have been lifting weights for a few years but seriously for about four years... starting weight was about 67kg four years ago..... i am 23 years old btw

people now say things to me like 'yeah but its easy for you you are naturally a big guy'.... but that could not be further from the truth i am naturally skinny a$$ weakling


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Eat every 2 hours, real food instead of shakes where you can. And ditch the weight gain shakes and make your own.

Blended oats + plain unflavoured whey. much cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

you should check out my pics on my thread entitled MY NEW PHOTOS in the members pictures section


----------



## andreaslad (Sep 24, 2008)

yah steak is nice but i cant moan at the moment lol! i love steak though and love my meat.

i am on that site were abouts do i go to look at the links i need to look at ?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=998224

Read that, ALL of it, and follow it to the letter...


----------



## andreaslad (Sep 24, 2008)

ill check your photos out, one moment. when you say eat every 2 hours, do you mean make a massive bolw of pasta or like a mash up and ea that every 2 hours?


----------



## andreaslad (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks robbie for the link. pompy can you send me the link of your new pictures i have put on search cant find it


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Little and often 

And a good mix of protein/carbs/fat

But then train hard and you can pretty much eat anything that moves!!


----------



## andreaslad (Sep 24, 2008)

i was going to buy a squriel from the local farmers in the dales lol! ill try anything.

i have got that link to look at theres alot to take in though. is this how you did it? what normally has fat?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/38099-my-new-photos.html


----------



## andreaslad (Sep 24, 2008)

wow, have you got any before pictures pompy? what weights did you start on what was your regime in the gym? can you let me know. i think its fantastic, I got kinda same structure as yourself, looks better i think like that cause its moer defined.


----------



## andreaslad (Sep 24, 2008)

just a question.... am lifting 20kg and its easy but it gets harder as time goses on, somtimes as i keep moviated to left am ok but if i aint done it for a while for some reason i find it diffcult again?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

When you say lifting, what exercise are you referring to?


----------



## andreaslad (Sep 24, 2008)

hi T.F. I mean normal large dumb bell weights, one is 8kg the other is 12kg. i pratice more on the 12kg but i dont know what excerise's i can do with theses weights and what otehr excerise's i can do before i start going to the gym. i also have astma and i have qutie a bad lung at the moment but i am still managaing to attain the progress.

when i say lift, i mean lift with the hand pulsing the arm, somthings i use my hands to go up and down above my head and back to my hips. or pull it from my back to my chest standing up. laying down and pushing them up.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Have a good read through this thread Andreas, it offers many tips for those just starting out. Hopefully you will find it useful, i had a read through it earlier and it has some good information contained within.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/2444-tips-beginners.html


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Join a gym, follow Starting Strength for 6+ months. And if you need help with lifts use www.exrx.net to see how it should be done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

andreas, i havent got recent photos mate on this computer.

as for your training, you need to do a bit of reading and find a good routine to start with and get the exercises perfected. it sounds at the minute like you just pick up a few weights and do random exercises, you need to have structure to your training and stick to it.

good luck mate


----------

